# Cholla Cactus Knife



## dmedd (Jun 12, 2011)

I finished this knife today. The handle is cholla cactus with an elk antler endcap. The hafting is authentic twisted gut hafting and the blade was made from a spall of Flint River chert from around Albany, GA. The blade was made using direct percussion with light pressure retouch. I never realized how much work goes into preparing cholla cactus to make a knife handle. This stuff looks almost like hollow driftwood to begin with. I filled the handle with a mixture of black paint and epoxy. Then came all of the sanding and staining.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 12, 2011)

David super nice


----------



## dmedd (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Raleigh, I appreciate it buddy!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 13, 2011)

I like it!  Nice work on the handle.  Dan


----------



## dmedd (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2011)

That is cool! I'd never thought a cactus would be hard enough to use.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jun 13, 2011)

Very cool!  Very interesting handle!


----------



## dmedd (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. This wood is very hard and light.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Jun 13, 2011)

David where do you get the chollo cactus from? You and I have stomped out some of the same woods for years and I have never seen anything but the prickly pear cactus around here...  Seriously, that is a great looking blade and handle (dont like the red and black in the background) but everyone cant be a Gator I suppose!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 13, 2011)

Dang Dave , thats a good lookin knife and and the handle is  just super


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow!  Nice work all around David!  Beautiful knife!


----------



## dmedd (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Scott and Dennis.


----------



## dmedd (Jun 13, 2011)

BlackKnight755 said:


> David where do you get the chollo cactus from? You and I have stomped out some of the same woods for years and I have never seen anything but the prickly pear cactus around here...  Seriously, that is a great looking blade and handle (dont like the red and black in the background) but everyone cant be a Gator I suppose!



Thanks for the compliments! I get the cholla online and I put some blue and orange for the background to start with. That just looked too gay!


----------

